# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche > Obst und Gemüse + Beschreibungen >  Santolfrucht/Grathon,กระท้อน

## schiene

*Santolfrucht/Grathon,กระท้อน*
Schmeckt Süß-säuerlich,je nach Reifegrad

----------


## wein4tler

Sandoricum koetjape ist eine Pflanzenart aus der Gattung der Sandoricum in der Familie der Mahagonigewächse (Meliaceae)[1]. Das Obst wird Santol genannt und wird weit verbreitet in Südostasien und vielen andern tropischen Gebieten angebaut.
Die Früchte reifen auf der Malaiischen Halbinsel im Juni und Juli, auf den Philippinen von Juli bis Oktober. Santol wird als Obst in Südostasien und vielen andern tropischen Gebieten weit verbreitet angebaut.
Die Früchte werden meist roh gegessen, man muss sie aber schälen. In Indien werden sie mit Gewürzen gegessen. Sie werden unter anderem in Marmeladen, Gelees, Sirup oder Chutney verarbeitet. 
Zu medizinischen Zwecken werden zerstoßene Blätter gegen Juckreiz der Haut verwendet. In der Volksmedizin der Philippinen werden frische Blätter bei Fieber auf den erhitzen Körper gelegt, um ihn besser zum Schwitzen zu bringen.

----------

